# Bere Jewelers and the RFRA



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Barry Cole, owner of Bere Jewelers, is making a fantastic gesture to help the Reef Fish Restoration Association this Christmas.

He is donating 10% of the sales from both shops for any customer that mentions the RFRA from Dec. 10 through Dec. 24th.

Watches, rings, you name it, he's got it all and at great prices. 

I'm not a big jewelery guy but my wife is a fan of the bling. Anytime I get her something it comes from Barry.

We at the RFRA would like to thank Barry for doing this promotion again this year and I hope y'all get in there to see what he has, hell just go look at the floors and carpentry at the new store, it's gorgeous. Be sure to mention the RFRA, we can use all the help we can get.



Thanks again Barry.



209 Gulf Breeze Parkway

Gulf Breeze, FL 32561

Tel: (850) 934-2688





4421 Bayou Blvd

Pensacola, FL 32503

Tel: (850) 477-6818


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's 5:22, time to get this back up top!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Barry, class act as always.:bowdown:toast


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap I've been thinking about upgrade the wifes wedding ring. I will swing by this week.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome, your wife deserves the biggest rock Barry's got!oke

Really though, thanks to everyone who is going to go over there and thanks Barry for all your help.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a beach ball charm there. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's Christmas time, kids.

What are YOU getting the wife/girlfriend?

It'd be better if it was from Bere!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Seven days left!!!!!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

just bought a pendant and necklace at the gulfbreeze store. the girl helping me didn't know anything about it. she only knew about the zoo benefit.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Bumpz


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Just make sure that you give me your name on the sales ticket. PFRA will get the credit. We are doing something for the zoo as well...



Thanks!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

barry........not only are part of your profits going to the RFRA, but another part of them are going to the zoo? You need to be nominated for some type of community award or something.:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good for you Barry! Proud to be associated with you through this forum and hope to meet you one day.


----------

